# belt sizes



## OLDWOODWORKER (May 31, 2019)

Hello 
Just about finished restoring a JET JVM-830, Installed new motor and wiring. mill came with a hand full of different belts no to seem to work, does any one know the correct sizes, any help would be great.


----------



## craptain (May 31, 2019)

Don't know the sizes, but what I have done is just measured the length using a piece of string, and the width by whichever method of choice. Then take the numbers to NAPA. So far they have managed to get me going every time. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

